
QSYM: A Practical Concolic Execution Engine Tailored for Hybrid Fuzzing - ngaut
https://github.com/sslab-gatech/qsym
======
ngaut
Paper:
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity18/presentat...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity18/presentation/yun)

Slides:
[https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protec...](https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protected-
files/usesec18_slides_yun.pdf)

